# Cyp. passerinum



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2014)

A gift from a friend (Bersimis). I got it in 2012. First blooming. Very cute tiny flower!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 26, 2014)

It's hiding under that green dorsal!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice, wouldn't survive here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 26, 2014)

Neat! It is in flower now?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 26, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe, the bloom faded today or yesterday.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 26, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> Very nice, wouldn't survive here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Needs cooler weather than in NJ?


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 26, 2014)

It's the max heat that would kill it (high temps), at least in a normal, ground dwelling condition. Probably a zeer pot setup keeping the roots cool would work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 28, 2014)

Is the green part the dorsal or the flower bract?


----------



## Dido (Jun 30, 2014)

It is a Beauty congrats on it


----------

